# How to replace cup holder of Altima 2003



## atif_nagi (Jul 16, 2008)

I have two questions:
1. How can I replace cup holder in middle console of Nissan Altima 2003?
2. Lower button of cruise control on steering is broken. Can I buy just separate button because dealer told me to change full cruise control assembly on steering?

Thanks,
Atif


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

If I remember correctly, the center console needs to be removed to replace the cupholders. Yes, the entire switch in the steering wheel needs replacing, not just the button...sorry man!


----------



## atif_nagi (Jul 16, 2008)

Is it difficult to take whole console out? Is there any step to step guide how to disassemble it? I just need to change cup holder lid.

Do I need electrician to change switch or its simply plug and play?

Thanks,

Atif


----------

